# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  zoloft-lamictal

## deleted_member

Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις αυτο το σχημα η καποιο απ'αυτα τα φαρμακα;Τι προβληματα αντιμετωπισατε;

----------


## interappted

το zoloft ηταν το πρωτο αντικαταθλιπτικο που πηρα
που οπως καταλαβαινεις σε εμενα επιδρασε οχι κ τοσο καλα μου βγαλε ολες του τις παρενεργειες
τωρα ειμαι στο τριτο κατα σειρα αντικαταθλιπτικο που δοκιμαζω
κι εχω να πω μετα απο εμπειρια οτι στον καθε οργανισμο καθε χαπι επιδρα διαφορετικα
ειναι να σου κατσει το χαπι
κι εμενα το zoloft δεν μου κατσε με τπτ!σε εσενα μπορει να κανει κ καλο!

----------


## deleted_member

να σε ρωτησω,η σεξουαλικη σου διαθεση πως ηταν με τον ζολοφτ;Εμενα μονο αυτο μου λειπει και συνεπως δεν μπορω να διαβασω ιδιαιτερα και να γυμναστω

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> το zoloft ηταν το πρωτο αντικαταθλιπτικο που πηρα
> που οπως καταλαβαινεις σε εμενα επιδρασε οχι κ τοσο καλα μου βγαλε ολες του τις παρενεργειες
> τωρα ειμαι στο τριτο κατα σειρα αντικαταθλιπτικο που δοκιμαζω
> κι εχω να πω μετα απο εμπειρια οτι στον καθε οργανισμο καθε χαπι επιδρα διαφορετικα
> ειναι να σου κατσει το χαπι
> κι εμενα το zoloft δεν μου κατσε με τπτ!σε εσενα μπορει να κανει κ καλο!



ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΟΣΥΣΤΑΣΙΑΚΑ....Έχω γνωστό που το Ζολόφτ το αποθεώνει και εμένα μου έβγαλε αυτοκτονικές τάσεις από εκεί που δεν είχα..Έβλεπα μπαλκόνι και ήθελα να πέσω..

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by billk_
> να σε ρωτησω,η σεξουαλικη σου διαθεση πως ηταν με τον ζολοφτ;Εμενα μονο αυτο μου λειπει και συνεπως δεν μπορω να διαβασω ιδιαιτερα και να γυμναστω


Άχου το..Πόσο σε νιώθω...Και εγώ παραπονιόμουν για τα θέματα που παραπονιέσαι και εσύ αλλά μου έλεγαν ότι δεν φταίει το χάπι...Έφαγα τέσσερα χρόνια από την ζωή μου χαπάκωμα και ενώ περίμενα να δω άσπρη μέρα από την κατάθλιψη είδα από το χάπι μαύρη καθώς δρα στο Κεντρικό Νευρικό Σύστημα και δεν βοηθά στην συγκέντρωση......έτσι δεν μπορούσα να διαβάσω πάνω από μία σελίδα...μετά νύσταζα..Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις μήπωψς γίνεται να στο αλλάξουν και σου δώσουν χάπι με λιγότερες παρενέργειες..Για όλα ειδικός είναι μόνο ο αρμοδιος γιατρός που σε παρακολουθεί..Εμείς εκθέτουμε απόψεις ως ομοιοπαθείς αλλά και ως διαφορετικοί οργανισμοί...

----------


## deleted_member

Kassi ευχαριστω για την απαντηση καταρχην...
εχεις διπολικη και περασες 4 χρονια καταθλιψη?
Εγω εκανα μανια και τωρα ειμαι 5μιση μηνες με καταθλιψη...
Ξερεις δεν εχω ερωτικη διαθεση,αυτη τη φλογα που ειχα και ετσι δεν μπορω να διαβασω για τη σχολη και να γυμναστω...αν παρει πολυ αυτη η κατασταση τοτε χαιρετα μας τον πλατανο με τα πλατανοφυλλα μαζι...

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by Kassi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by interappted_
> το zoloft ηταν το πρωτο αντικαταθλιπτικο που πηρα
> που οπως καταλαβαινεις σε εμενα επιδρασε οχι κ τοσο καλα μου βγαλε ολες του τις παρενεργειες
> τωρα ειμαι στο τριτο κατα σειρα αντικαταθλιπτικο που δοκιμαζω
> ...

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by billk_
> να σε ρωτησω,η σεξουαλικη σου διαθεση πως ηταν με τον ζολοφτ;Εμενα μονο αυτο μου λειπει και συνεπως δεν μπορω να διαβασω ιδιαιτερα και να γυμναστω



δεν υπηρχε το σεξ καν στη ζωη μου ουτε κ καμια επιθυμια!

----------


## deleted_member

με το ζολοφτ εννοεις ε?
αν ειναι ετσι ,τωρα που θα το παιρνω για πολλους μηνες ακομα...την πατησαμε αγρια...και συνεπως πανε και οι σχολες,πανε και οι γυναικες...πιασαμε πατο

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Kassi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Νομίζω οτι ιδιοσυστασιακά δεν είναι ότι έχουν τα ίδια συστατικά...Νομίζω..Αλλά ότι έχουν να κάνουν με την ιδιοσυστασία του καθενός από εμάς........Δηλ αλλιώς δρα σε εμένα η φλουοξετίνη αλλιώς σε εσένα κ.ο.κ...Ναι ρε πούστη..Να βγάζαμε και κανά φράγκο με τις γνώσεις που αποκτήσαμε..Καλύτεροι και από τους φαρμακευτικούς αντιπροσώπους.....Δεν ανοίγουμε και κανά γραφείο;;;;;Αποτελιωμένη οριακή ψυχοθεραπεύτρια με μοντέλο προσέγγισης τον εαυτό της...Χαχα....

----------


## deleted_member

μπορει καποιος να μου πει πως ηταν η ερωτικη του διαθεση με το ζαλοφτ?

----------


## interappted

ανυπαρκτη

----------


## deleted_member

ε λοιπον τωρα που θα το παιρνω για πολλους μηνες ακομα,δε θα μπορω να ζω...

----------


## deleted_member

interappted εισαι διπολικος? μπορει η ελλειψη λιμπιντο να ηταν λογω της παθησης σου...εγω ημουν πολυ ζωηρο αγορι...!

----------


## interappted

οχι οριακη
κι αν δεις στα χαρακτηριστικα υπαρχει εντονη σεξουαλικοτητα
σου μιλησα για μενα κ το zoloft ουτε για ολους ουτε για ολα τα χαπια
αν εσενα σου κανουν καλο το zoloft εμενα δεν μου καναν
μου κανουν αυτα που παιρνω τωρα
μιλησα ειδικα για μενα κ σε οτι αφορα το συγκεκριμενο χαπι
το οποιο ΣΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ μονο παρενεργειες εφερε
κ ειναι λογικο να μην τα παω καθολου καλα μαζι του
να το ακουω η να το διαβαζω κ να φρικαρω
καταλαβες??

----------


## interappted

τωρα θα σου πω γενικα
ολα τα χαπια που παιρνουμε αντιεπιληπτικα αντικαταθλιπτικα αντιψυχωσικα βενζοδιαζεπινες εχουν αλληλεπιδραση στο σεξουαλικο
με τον καιρο θα επανερθεις κ ισως κ πιο δρυμητερος

----------


## deleted_member

θα κανω το παν για να επανελθω,θα γυρισω ολους τους γιατρους,δεν μπορω χωρις λιμπιντο

----------


## interappted

δεν χρειαζεται
ποσο καιρο τα παιρνεις?

----------


## deleted_member

τωρα παιρνω zoloft και lamictal και δεν εχω ορμες και συνεπως χωρις φλογα δεν μπορω να λειτουργησω...απο το επεισοδιο μανιας εχουν περασει 6μηνες περιπου αλλα το συγκεκριμενο σχημα θα το παιρνω για πολλους μηνες ακομα αλλα οπως καταλαβαινεις τα SSRI επηρρεαζουν τη λιμπιντο...κατι πρεπει να γινει γι\'αυτο,θα παω στον Ασκητη η θα αλλαξω γιατρο...δε γινεται αλλιως!

----------


## interappted

μετα απο ενα χρονικο διαστημα θα στρωσεις
ως παρενεργεια δεν διαρκει παρα πολυ

----------


## deleted_member

λες να περασει?δεν το πιστευω...μαλλον θα ταλαιπωρηθω...αλλα δεν το αφηνω ετσι

----------


## kleo31

Παιρνω wellbutrin XR 150mg καθε πρωι εδω και ενα μηνα και δεν εχω δει παρενεργειες μεχρι στιγμης. Απο λιμπιντο πολυ καλα. Παραλληλα παιρνω κι ενα abilify 10mg λογω προσφατου ψυχωτικου επεισοδιου.

----------


## xrusalida

Γεια σας! Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω σχετικά με τα φαρμακα..
Πότε επιβάλλεται η χρήση τους? Με ποιά κριτήρια κρίνει ο γιατρός (σας) πως πρέπει να παρετε φαρμακευτική αγωγή?

----------


## hollyman

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ. ΕΓΩ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΕΔΩ Κ 4 ΜΙΝΕΣ ΖΟΛΟΦΤ Κ ΛΑΝΤΟΖ. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΒΟΗΘΗΚΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ. ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΗΠΤΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΥΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΜΑΣ.ΤΩΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΜΠΙΝΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ, ΠΙΝΕΤΕ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ Κ ΑΝ ΝΑΙ,ΣΑΣ ΔΙΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ??

----------


## kleo31

> _Originally posted by hollyman_
> . ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ, ΠΙΝΕΤΕ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ Κ ΑΝ ΝΑΙ,ΣΑΣ ΔΙΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ??


προσπαθω να πινω απο καθολου εως 2 μπυρες ή ποτηρια κρασι. αν πιεις πολυ μαλλον δεν θα σε πιανουν τα φαρμακα, οπως γινεται με την αντιβιωση

----------


## deleted_member

και γω με το zoloft δεν μπορουσα να γαμησω με τπτ,οποτε το κοψα και μεινα με το σταθεροποιητη μονο,και εκτοτε πιτσιλαω ομορφα και σωστα ολες τις ατιθασες και πονηρες αμαζονες που βρισκονται στο δρομο μου...

----------


## picker

Χαχαχαχαχα! Σε παω :-)

----------


## deleted_member

θα σε δω στο escortforumgr.com και να θυμασαι:
\"εχω γεμισει αρωματα απο φτηνες πουτανες και ψυχωσεις απο τις ψευτοθεωριες μου\"

ΥΓ:Οτι φαρμακο και αν μου δωσουνε,αν δω οτι εχει παρενεργεια στη λιμπιντο ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ αυτη ειναι η ιαση

----------


## athwos

Μεσάνυχταααα πες μας τι πίνεις και δεν μας δίνεις!!!! :Ρ

----------


## Myra

Παιρνω ζολοφτ 2 μηνες.
Κανα φυο φορες δεν μπορουσα να φτασω
Σεξουαλικη διεγερση πολυ εντονη.
Προοδος με ζολοφτ.
Ωστοσο.παντα τις 4 μερες πριν την περιοδο παθαινω κρισαρεσ...κλαματα..γελια μαζι..κλαμα παλι και σεξουαλικη επιθυμια στο φουλ...παραξενο πραμα..
Μολις ομως συνειδητοποιησα χθες τι εχω κανει..ειπα "θελω να πεθανω"
1η φορα στη ζωη μ.κλαμα μεχρι το πρωι..κλαμα καθε στιγμη..
Μ γραψε ο γιατρος κ λαμικταλ..νιωθω ντροπη..

----------


## Jaded Future

Άτιμο το Zoloft.. Μπορεί να κάνει δουλειά (δεν είναι για χόρταση τα αντι, το πολύ 2-3 μήνες), αλλά εμένα τουλάχιστον μου **μούσε τη στύση.
Με 100mg κάαατι γινόταν, αλλά με 200mg δεν μπορούσα να τελειώσω με τπτ..
Ελπίζω να μη κάνω άλλο καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο χάρη στο Lamictal, γιατί δεν θα το αντέξω πάλι.

----------

